# First Painting Necron Warrior Advice



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey everyone let me start off my saying that 40k is something I've just very recently been interested in. I never really knew much about the 40k hobby until a friend of mine introduced me about 3-4 months ago. After much deliberation I decided to go with a Necron army mainly because I think asshole robots are hilarious. More to the point I have slowly but surely assembled my battleforce and have painted my first warrior and scarab (should be noted that I'm not actually finished them yet) and need some suggestions/advice. Now this is my VERY first painting/assembly I have ever done so I don't expect a work of art but I don't want to completely embarrass myself either. Here are a few questions/concerns that I'm having right now. 

1. I wanted a darker metallic look to my Necrons to avoid that shiny chrome but also didn't want to add a rust colour either. Overall I'm happy with the look of the warrior/scarabs bodies but almost feel like it's incomplete. Any suggestions as to how I can make this armor pop out any more? Perhaps some highlighting around the edges? This same problem applies to the gun as well. I don't want to use the same colour as the warriors body but just black seems bland. Should I use a glaze on the gun, highlights or some other method to keep the overall place look but just have it pop a little more.

2. Second I picked Necrons for some reason I just felt purple and green had to go together somehow. I've put both colours on the warriors/scarabs but am worried that I may just end making my guy look like a clown. If anyone has any opinions as to where the purple/greens should be it'd be extremely helpful. My other issue is that I'm torn between generic green gauss tubes or priming them and going with a purple. 

3. So here I am painting and I feel like it's smooth sailing (just base coating at this point) and then I get to the eyes. Thankfully my kids weren't around me at the time or I may have bit them or ripped off limbs but my god was I frustrated. Any advice to do those things without giving yourself an aneurism. 

That's really my biggest issues right now but I invite any other suggestions that I may have not noticed. Since I know someone may mention cleaning up lines in certain areas (chest piece for example) I just want to say this is a test piece and that will all be taken care of once colours etc. are figured out. Any helpful comments will be rewarded with delicious rep!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I found that my hand was not steady enough to pick out tiny weenie Necron eyes in a colour so had to pretty much paint in reverse when it came to them.

After the base coat and washing stage but before my final edge highlight I ended up just poking the colour in there and then re painting the face around the eyes with black to give a hard edge and then the armour colour.

After that the final edge highlight finished it off.

Not the best photo but it shows the results.









As your using washes a very dry brush using the wash may be needed to bring the colour around the eyes back to your base tone. You'll just have to be careful not to let the wash bleed into the eye socket and wash over the green.
Have a un-used dry brush to hand to suck up any wash if some gets in there.


Green and purple looks fine, your not using a lot so it's not clowny.

I rather like the black gun, so do not really know what to suggest on that one.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Viscount Vash said:


> I found that my hand was not steady enough to pick out tiny weenie Necron eyes in a colour so had to pretty much paint in reverse when it came to them.
> 
> After the base coat and washing stage but before my final edge highlight I ended up just poking the colour in there and then re painting the face around the eyes with black to give a hard edge and then the armour colour.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response and helpful advice. Working backwards for the eyes sounds like a great idea and it will definitely be something for me to try. Once my work rotation is out of the way I'll give this a go and put up some pictures of the new eyes.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the overall look and for your first one I think its great, if you wanted the gun to look different to the body then try highlighting the edges of the gun in a green, probably one darker than the one that you used for the bottom pipes - if you do choose to do this then i would make both pipes purple instead of one green. My only criticism and this is only minor is that maybe for the eyes of the scarabs, use a darker green then a dot f the lighter green to sort of show where the scarab is looking


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

falcoso said:


> I love the overall look and for your first one I think its great, if you wanted the gun to look different to the body then try highlighting the edges of the gun in a green, probably one darker than the one that you used for the bottom pipes - if you do choose to do this then i would make both pipes purple instead of one green. My only criticism and this is only minor is that maybe for the eyes of the scarabs, use a darker green then a dot f the lighter green to sort of show where the scarab is looking


Ah why thank you for the positive comments and suggestions. 

- A darker green highlight on the gun is something I've actually considered myself I think I just needed some reassurance. Do you know much about a darker green wash that could go on before highlights? I thought about using a darker green wash just to give it a little more pop but don't really know how it'd look. 

- Great idea on the scarab eyes and will be something I'll add for sure.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, the very first thing I can recommend is that you learn some basic painting techniques, I hate to see an army let down by a bad paint job. Consider looking up some tutorials? Also, try to make your models look best beforehand for best results. So that's mold lines, any flash, and all cleaning up done. 

So yeah, basically if you try hard and put a bit of effort into it, they will turn out great! Best luck. :victory:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

DanoNecrono said:


> Ah why thank you for the positive comments and suggestions.
> 
> - A darker green highlight on the gun is something I've actually considered myself I think I just needed some reassurance. Do you know much about a darker green wash that could go on before highlights? I thought about using a darker green wash just to give it a little more pop but don't really know how it'd look.
> 
> - Great idea on the scarab eyes and will be something I'll add for sure.


Glad I could help, for the green highlights maybe try the Waywatcher green glazeover a caliban green highlight or maybe the other way around? just experiment for what you like the best and create a tester model to try these ideas on


----------

